# radio controles...



## martin2214 (Jul 18, 2006)

alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir o si alguien tiene algun grafico para descargar en mi pc de una plaqueta de 6 frecuencias...emisora y receptora(para radio controles...)
  Por q necesito para un proyecto para mi facultad...

    Por favor quien me pueda ayudar aviseme o si no envienme un mail con la imagen o el link a    
flaco2214@hotmail.com


----------



## shocky (Sep 11, 2006)

Tengo este circuito. Que es de dos canales.
Pero a lo mejor se puede modificar y agregar mas.
Fijate si te sirve.
http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/RF_remote_control/RF_remote_control.htm 
http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/remotecontrolsimages/1.gif 
Saludos


----------



## Jorf (Sep 12, 2006)

Interesante, sencillo, pero donde consigo los módulos RF? Que alcance tienen?

Gracias!


----------



## shocky (Sep 12, 2006)

EL modulo no tengo ni idea donde lo puedes conseguir. Pero haberigua en las casas de electronica.
El alcance, segun lo que dice oscila entre 10 a 15 metros.
Saludos


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2006)

aki en mexico esta robodacta.com

venden modulos con alcanze de 60 metros 433Mhz si no mal recuerdo

metete a la pagina el precio es de 115 m.n. cada modulo tambien venden el deco

Suerte


----------



## Jorf (Sep 12, 2006)

Gracias gente, yo soy de Argentina y creo que es dificil conseguirlos, espero estar equivocado, jajajaaaaa


----------



## Grimas Cristian (Sep 19, 2006)

no se de que parte de Argentina sos, yo soy de Cordoba. Te comento que podes usar Modulos RF Wenshing de 433.92MHz que es una frecuencia estandar de comunicaciones.

Un distribuidor directo es www.cika.com Comunicate con ellos y deberias comprar un receptor transmisor de FSK.

podes entrar tambien en la pagina de Wenshing 

Ahi tambien tenes circuitos de prueba y calculo de antena.

yo estoy usando un modulo de transmision de 0.5W TWS HS 02 modulando en ASK. Anda bien pero estoy complicado dandole mas alcance. Y me pierde el PIC cuando transmite que lo solucione desacoplando la alimentacion del modulo con una  bobina de choque.

bueno suerte espero te haya servido de utilidad. 

Saludos Cristian.


----------



## Grimas Cristian (Sep 19, 2006)

Esa es la pagina del fabricante del modulo. me olvide de agregarla anteriormente.Ahi podes bajar las hojas de datos, etc, etc.

http://www.wenshing.com.tw/english/index.asp


----------

